
Richest 1% Now Wealthier Than the Rest of the World - radusw
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-18/richest-1-now-wealthier-than-the-rest-of-the-world-oxfam-says
======
matt_wulfeck
can this trend continue as the stock markets around the world continue their
decline? It seems the really smart money already pulled out of the market, so
the richest few could actually pull out MORE ahead as the rest of the rich
lose money.

